# New Planted Tank Podcast



## J Art

Hopefully I'm not out of place by posting here, but myself and a friend of mine (shadowmac from the forums) have put together a new aquascaping podcast/internet radio show. We're both new to this, so go easy on us! But we're having fun with it and invite everyone join us. 

You can listen to it on the website: The Aquascaping Podcast ? Aquascaping & planted aquarium online radio show & podcast

or on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-aquascaping-podcast/id1107612114

Also, if you'd like to join us on the show and have a laid back conversation about anything aquascaping, please contact me! I'd love to get as many people involved as I can.


----------



## J Art

New episode on hardscape: Episode 6: Hardscaping ? The Aquascaping Podcast


----------



## MadMensch

Just subscribed. Is this podcast still active?


----------



## Jeff5614

MadMensch said:


> Just subscribed. Is this podcast still active?


They had a bit of a break but there's a new installment where J Art talks a bit about where they're headed with the podcast. Hopefully they'll pick back up. I really enjoyed listening to it.

http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode43


----------



## Jeff5614

We have a new episode.

Episode 45: ALGAE & why we don?t talk about it. ? The Aquascaping Podcast


----------



## Pattern8

Just stumbled on this a few days ago. Have been waiting for something like this for a while. Went to website to post some stuff I have done but didn’t see a section for listeners photos


----------

